

Ask HN: iPhone optimized HN site? - fjabre

Find myself checking in from my iPhone quite a bit. Im wondering if an iPhone optimized HN site exist.
======
chaosprophet
Maybe this should be added to the FAQ. There have been a lot of posts recently
about this.

------
dc2k08
<http://www.icombinator.net/>

~~~
fjabre
Thanks!!

